# General > Application Testing >  Testers Needed

## NJDevils28

Hi All,

I have developed a VB .Net program and I would really like to see how it pans out in the real world.  It is still in Beta and not all functions are available but I'm 95% there.  I've tested it out on assorted relatives and friends but what I'm really looking for is expert opinions and people who know their stuff to try it out and tell me why they think it looks and feels like a 12 year old wrote it. (God I hope no one says that)
I know there are bugs.  I'm slowly winnowing them out, but I really need more feedback to find them all.

Just an FYI, This started out when I wanted to know who all these advertisers and pop-ups were and to try and block them.

It is a network monitoring application.  Below is a breakdown of the working functions and the logic I'm trying to perfect.

Working

--- System Information ---
Full Diagnostics including..
Basic Computer Configuration
Active Logons
Network information
Active Desktops
Sessions
Session Processes
System Processes
Windows Services
System Accounts
(MSI) Installed programs

All of the above includes the running Directories and executable names along with the start up strings

--- Security Logs ---
Full search of the security logs with expanded definitions (Right Click Cell for definitions)
(This feature is useful for tracking down suspicious activity)

--- Network Activity ---
Real Time Network Activity (Inbound and Outbound)

--- Port Monitoring ---
Real Time port monitoring including..
Local Port
Foreign Port
Foreign IP Address
Foreign Country
Foreign City
Process Attached to Port
Process Owner
Process Location
Process MD5 Hash

--- Port History ---
Complete History of Active port usage including..
Process attached to port
Process Location
Port Number
Foreign Address
Foreign Country
Foreign City
Date and Time of the connection

(Right Click Cell) Available options using the History Panel are..
Block/Unblock IP
Block/Unblock Country
Whois Look up for IP using the 5 major regions

--------------------------------------------------
*Cool thing about the history panel is it will show you who and where all those advertisers are and allow you to block them.*

In Development

Register/Evaluation Logic(Works but not active - all functions are live)
Black List Process (Almost there)
Cell text Messaging when Blacklisted Process attempts to run (got this to work but need to perfect the Black list function first)
System Reports
Email System Reports (Got this to run but I need to finish the reports function first)


Anyway, to all who help out with testing.  Once the final version is polished and ready, they will have a free copy for life including any and all updates.
I'm also working on the Documentation so it will be easier to see what the program does instead of just playing around with it and figuring things out on your own.


Please PM me if anyone is interested in becoming a tester.  

Thanks,

-NJ

----------


## NJDevils28

Hi,

Just an after thought.  

The program will minimize itself to the system tray and continue to monitor the system.  
You can quit the application by right clicking the ICON in the system tray.  
Also, it runs BELOW normal, so it will never interfere with another program.  

Skype and any Internet browser(s) your using will generate a lot of data on the History Panel.  You might be shocked to see where skype takes you.  I found so many Advertising IP's that I'm having trouble blocking all of them.
If you have Teamviewer going or another remote access program, it will show you that program and the IP that is attached to you.  You can find that in the Scan Ports Panel if it is currently active or it will eventually end up in the history panel.

Once I finish the documentation it should be clearer on the functions of the program.

Thanks so far to the testers that have volunteered!!!

-NJ

----------

